# New Tv



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

It sure looks great in my driveway - I need help installing a tow hitch. Any ideas?



















Unfortunately it is not mine







I was lucky enough to drive it for a day







I could not resist getting my Outback in the pic










Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

short wheelbase man!
Hensley arrow is your only choice here.
Even then the weight police will get you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very Sweet Thor!









I did not realize the Solstice was on the road yet. Or are you connected?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

where's the rest of it???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hitch? Convert the Outback in the rear to a toy box and put it inside. Think of the gas you ll save instead of driving the TV around.

Nice car! Love that its a convertable

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor 
Very nice car
Bring it down to Pa and we'll go cruising.

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Hensley arrow is your only choice here.


I think you could put a SuperGlide in the back seat over the axle and pull a 5. Not very far, nor very fast, but you could pull it.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mr. GM,

......The colours don't match.

wiseguy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Nice looking 4-wheeler but I'm with Ghosty....where's the rest of it? Man, I couldn't even begin to fit behind the wheel. shy

Just stick it in the back of your current TV and have at it. Be nice for running around the campground.









Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor,

All you need are some rear air-bag springs and a class 4 receiver.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Thor,

How do you like the little Pontiac?? We have gotten 4 of them and they were all sold. Right now we are still taking orders and we have a waiting list of 8. I was impressed with the little car. My DW wants one after her lease is up on the Malibu.

Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Be nice for running around the campground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure would look a lot nicer than all those goofy golf carts tooling around the CG's!!!!









Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

What's that got, a 5 horse Briggs under the hood??









Very sharp though, probably handles great.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor I think I can fit it in the garage of the USS Raptor!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just upgrade to the OUTBACK 5'er!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Might need to swap out that V4 engine for a V10...










Then it would be one sweet ride.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Solstice - it is a great fun car. This car handles, man does it corner. The car is small but there is enough room unless you are my neighbour who is 6'6". The only way he could drive it is with the top down.

18" rims with 245 - allows you to do mach 2 around a 90 degree bent







The car has about 170 hp but weighs nothing. Red line around the 7000rpm. It is no vet, but it is an absolute blast to drive. I am not going to tell you how fast it can go - too many police that own Outbacks







--- let just say highway speeds can be exceed half way thru 3rd gear.







The looks you get are unreal. A guy actually got out of his car to look at the Solstice --- we were in the middle of a busy intersection! I forgot how nice rear wheel drive is to drive --- no torque can be felt in the steering wheel.

The trunk is small - but who cares it is a convertible. Actually, I think you could fit a golf bag and maybe a few 6 packs.

This car is worth every penny. It looks great, extremely fun to drive, handles very well and is comfortable...and with gas going up a 4 cylinder may not be such a bad idea. This car it looks & feels like you have spent $50+, but the actual cost is less than half of that. A 250 hp 6 cylinder would be insane in this car.

The cars are not out yet in Canada for delivery. - Connections, you gotta love them









Wiseguy -- The car is blue....I have a blue stripe on my Outback..it matches








Y-Guy - I think it would fit in the Raptor, Imagine the looks you would get at the campgrounds backing it out









Thor


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I think it might make a nicer "toad" than "TV"

I can't wait to test drive one of those, or the even more powerful Saturn version


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Thor

Thanks as if it isn't enough we need a new TV, I hear this comin' from the computer room" Hey, hun







I think we could put this in the garage where the new TV won' t fit!" "Sure would save on gas and I wouldn't have to drive your car to work."

I have one phrase for him, "Show me the money honey!"









Sure is one sweet ride!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*! WARNING !*

As a former Miata owner, and after years of enduring questions and comments regarding my sexual orientation (as a Miata owner), I can only suggest that any male that buys this car better have a thick skin, and a stiff upper lip!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

